# running bear north bay



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm confused because in an earlier post, you're the one that posted the dates.......lol


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1120377


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this where the shoot is being held?

654 O'Brien, North Bay, Ontario


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, I believe it to be Aug. 7-8th
Rick


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Run Bear Run!*

The website does say it is the 7&8th of August and I too believe that to be correct.

Maxtor....it is not on O'brien St. it is just East of North Bay on Hyw. 17. Here is a map to help you get your bearings. Hope this helps.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...256,-79.374708&spn=0.005263,0.013894&t=h&z=17


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*verified*

pointy stik verified aug 7 and 8th can`t wait lemon mirange pie..... ceasers and cocktails at the magic bus of course byob of course we will have some finger foods bring a chair .....


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, what the h*#@ are you eating fingers for? bring some snacks and that will suffice....and oh yeah take it easy on me this year, I'm shooting a longbow.
:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trapper 1*

I thought you layed a spanking on me last year again... I`ll have to drink more the sat eve so I have a good excuse instead of being old.. good to hear from ya .. hows the tv show going????


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, I really hope that's a Caribow that you'll be shooting. We've got Wild TV on all day at work and I keep having to turn my head because I hear some freakishly tall guy telling me about these bows. How's the back? You healthy enough to be in a tent again yet?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, it's a Cari-bow, shoots awesome...the back.....well, I have what I have...there's worse off out there so I don't ***** about it. We'll have to see about the tent though, I'll be bear hunting the following week and don't need to be down and out for it.
Ted, perhaps we'll both have to sit down Sat. evening and have a pint or two to even the playing field ;-)
:darkbeer: either way it's the only shoot that I definately plan on NOT missing this year.
The show is keeping me way too busy...actually editing right now.
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*got it trapper*

it will be a pleasure to sit beside an archery icon... and share a couple of pops...


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

That's true Ted, Louise will be there I'm sure.:darkbeer:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Rick, I sure hope she doesn't try to beat what she shot last year, I'll be the rest of the seaon trying to get it out of the bush.....she better smarten up, smaller is better :thumbs_up


----------

